# LF: Java Moss



## sablebeauty (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm looking for massive amounts of java moss for my wilds tanks... if your doing a trim and want to get rid of some, toss it my way!

PM me if you have any. Thanks!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Are you local? I have java moss, but have significantly more Christmas
moss due to a thriving moss wall. How much are you needing?


----------



## sablebeauty (Jul 14, 2009)

PMing


----------



## sablebeauty (Jul 14, 2009)

Bump, still need moss


----------

